# new ARSG pics



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

they have been colouring up nice. had them for about a month maybe 5 weeks. loving them. some of my most aggresive feeders. eat anything


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! Good luck breeding them.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thx jon. this fall im hoping


----------

